# Άλκης Παλαμάς του Λορέντζου Μαβίλη



## Theseus (Jan 10, 2018)

*Άλκης Παλαμάς*
του Λορέντζου Μαβίλη (1860-1912)

Γιατί δεν τον φαντάζεσαι που ανέβη
να ψάλει σ’ άλλη γη μ’ αγγέλου λύρα
το τραγούδι, τρισεύγενή σου *κλήρα*,
που τ’ άχτια κάθε ζήσης ειρηνεύει;

Σ’ όλο τ[FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT]άπειρο μ’ *άγιρα* βασιλεύει
Μέδουσας κεφαλή πάνοπλη Μοίρα·
στης πίκρας την πεντάμορφη πλημμύρα
μόνη η ομορφιά για λίγο αντιπαλεύει.

Και —ω μυστήριο— καθώς διαβαίνει απ’ άστρα
σ’ άστρα φως, ζέστα, δύναμη μαγνήτη,
μες στη μενεξεδένια ουράνια *πάστρα*

με μάγια της ψυχής, σ’ άλλον πλανήτη
να κατεβαίνει φεγγαροστάλαχτ’ είδα
(γιατί τον κλαις; ) σαν αρμονίας αχτίδα.

My latest attempt at translation is the above poem about the death of Alkis Palamas, which SBE’s reference to Ο Τάφος has led me on to. First I need vocabulary help, highlighted above, so that I can make a start. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2018)

Η κλήρα= offspring
Που ειρηνέυει τα άχτια κάθε ζήσης
Η ζήση= η ζωή
άχτια= I suspect that is not the plural of άχτι= spite but a form of άχθος= βάρος
άγιρα= are we sure this is not a typo of άγρια?
Η πάστρα= η καθαριότητα, but I have no idea if that is the meaning here. I think it means order.


----------



## Neikos (Jan 11, 2018)

πάστρα : διαύγεια, διαφάνεια

"Κι η θάλασσα, που σκίρτησε σαν το χοχλό που βράζει,
Ησύχασε και έγινε όλο ησυχία και πάστρα,
Σαν περιβόλι ευώδησε κι εδέχτηκε όλα τ’ άστρα"
(O Κρητικός - Δ. Σολωμός)

http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/121102/πάστρα


Νομίζω ότι τα άχτια είναι το άχτι στον πληθυντικό εδώ. Ότι το τραγούδι του ειρηνεύει τα μίση του κάθε βίου.

Το "άγιρα" είναι φυσικά τυπογραφικό λάθος. Άγρια, όπως είπε η SBE.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 11, 2018)

Η κόρη μας είναι έτοιμη να γεννήσει το τρίτο της μωρό. Δυστυχώς είναι ανάποδη γέννηση και πρέπει να αύριο την ξεγεννήσουν..
'Αγιρά' δεν είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος αλλά βρέθηκε σ' όλες τις εκδοχές του ποιήματος. Πρέπει να είναι μετάθεση της λέξης 'αγρια. 
Η μετάφραση θ' ακολουθήσει λίγο αργότερα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2018)

Εύχομαι με έναν πόνο για την κόρη σας!

Το 'αγιρά' είναι λάθος, κάνω συγκριση με την έκδοση των ποιημάτων από το Ίδρυμα Ουράνη.

Επίσης υπάρχουν άλλα δυο σημαντικά λάθη.

I just compared your text to the poem as printed in the authoritative edition of Mavilis' poems and there are three differences, two of them rather important ones.

The relatively unimportant is a comma after άστρα in verse 10.

But verse 7 should read 
στης πίκρας την *πεντάμαυρη* πλημμύρα, not πεντάμορφη. Πεντάμαυρη means totally black, pitch black, like πεντάρφανος is totally orphaned. It is not a common word, could be a Mavilis' coinage.

Also, verse 12 should read
με *μάτια* της ψυχής, σ’ άλλον πλανήτη, not μάγια.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 11, 2018)

Θεγξ, Σαραντ! Είμαι σωματικά εξαντλημένος. Αλλά φυσικά δέχομαι ότι γνωρίζεις πολύ περισσότερα από όσα εγώ. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση του κειμένου αυτού, που έχει λογική. :)

Γιατί δεν τον φαντάζεσαι που ανέβη /Why don't you imagine that he has ascended
να ψάλει σ’ άλλη γη μ’ αγγέλου λύρα /to sing in the other world with an angel's lyre, your thrice noble son,
το τραγούδι, τρισεύγενή σου κλήρα, the song, 
που τ’ άχτια κάθε ζήσης ειρηνεύει;/ which calms the rancours of each life.

Σ’ όλο τ’ άπειρο μ’ άγρια βασιλεύει /In all the universe Fate, in full armour,
Μέδουσας κεφαλή πάνοπλη Μοίρα·/ is king with the wild head of Medusa
στης πίκρας την πεντάμαυρη πλημμύρα/ against the wholly black flood of bitterness
μόνη η ομορφιά για λίγο αντιπαλεύει. / only beauty fights for a short time.

Και —ω μυστήριο— καθώς διαβαίνει απ’ άστρα,/And--o mystery--as the light passes from stars
σ’ άστρα φως, ζέστα, δύναμη μαγνήτη,/ to stars, warm, a power, a magnet
μες στη μενεξεδένια ουράνια πάστρα /in the violet heavenly clarity 

με μάτια της ψυχής, σ’ άλλον πλανήτη /with the eyes of the soul
να κατεβαίνει φεγγαροστάλαχτ’ είδα /I saw a moonbeam descending
(γιατί τον κλαις; ) σαν αρμονίας αχτίδα. (why weep for him?) like a ray of harmony.

Διορθώσεις, παρακαλώ.....


----------



## Theseus (Jan 12, 2018)

Νεικό, ο Πέτρος Μάκριτζ μεταφράζει αυτό το κομμάτι κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο :-
And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
was quieted, all calm and* polished clean*,
a fragrant garden, filled with all the stars. :)


----------



## pontios (Jan 13, 2018)

please delete ... I wanted to quote Theseus's post.


----------



## pontios (Jan 13, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Νεικό, ο Πέτρος Μάκριτζ μεταφράζει αυτό το κομμάτι κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο :-
> And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
> was quieted, all calm and* polished clean*,
> a fragrant garden, filled with all the stars. :)



Polished clean? ...it doesn't sound right for a sea - it also sounds like something has polished it clean, which doesn't correspond with the Greek version?
Also, "was quieted" sounds like something caused the sea (subdued it) to become quiet, whereas in the Greek version, it sounds like the sea (eventually?) quietened down by itself, and became calm. 

My dilettantish attempt ...FWIW, Theseus 

And the sea, that raged like boiling broth, 
quietened down, became calm and glassy still, 
(and) like a fragrant garden, received all the stars or .. like a flagrant garden, filled with all the stars?

(maybe "simmered down" instead of "quietened down"/, and "dead calm" instead of "calm")

I think received (as in allowed in, let in) works better than "filled" .. and there's a likening going on in the Greek version.. so like a fragrant garden?


----------



## pontios (Jan 13, 2018)

And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Simmered down, became all calm and glassy still,
And like a fragrant garden, welcomed in all the stars.

I thought I’d better clear up my mess.... :)


----------



## Neikos (Jan 13, 2018)

Ήρθε καινούριο εγγονάκι, Θησέα; Να σας ζήσει. :)

Καλή είναι συνολικά η μετάφραση. Μπράβο.
Μόνο που στην προτελευταία στροφή νομίζω ότι θέλει να πει : ...καθώς φως, ζέστη και μαγνητική δύναμη διαβαίνουν από άστρα σε άστρα...
Κάπως έτσι. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, εσύ λες ότι το φως είναι ζεστό, δύναμη και μαγνήτης. Σωστά;


Και η απόδοση του Πόντιου μου αρέσει. Μπορούμε να παραλείψουμε το still, Πόντιε, ή δεν στέκεται το glassy από μόνο του; Νομίζω ότι το still επαναλαμβάνει το calm, ενώ η πάστρα αναφέρεται στη διαφάνεια κυρίως, όχι στην ακινησία του νερού.
Επίσης, μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε την επανάληψη ησύχασε-ησυχία; Πχ calmed down - calm? Ίσως o Σολωμός να το έκανε εσκεμμένα για να δώσει έμφαση. Λεπτομέρειες θα μου πείτε, άλλα μιας και το πιάσαμε. :)


----------



## Neikos (Jan 13, 2018)

pontios said:


> Polished clean? ...it doesn't sound right for a sea - it also sounds like something has polished it clean, which doesn't correspond with the Greek version?
> Also, "was quieted" sounds like something caused the sea (subdued it) to become quiet, whereas in the Greek version, it sounds like the sea (eventually?) quietened down by itself, and became calm.



Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο εδώ, Πόντιε. O αμέσως επόμενος στίχος του ποιήματος είναι :
"κάτι κρυφό μυστήριο εστένεψε τη φύση,
κάθε ομορφιά να στολιστεί και το θυμό ν’ αφήσει."

Όλες οι αλλαγές στη θάλασσα, το φως, τα άστρα, το φεγγάρι κλπ συμβαίνουν ξαφνικά υπό την επίδραση της φεγγαροντυμένης. 

Εδώ είναι ολόκληρο το ποίημα αν θέλεις να το διαβάσεις :

http://www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=429&author_id=47


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο εδώ, Πόντιε. O αμέσως επόμενος στίχος του ποιήματος είναι :
> "κάτι κρυφό μυστήριο εστένεψε τη φύση,
> κάθε ομορφιά να στολιστεί και το θυμό ν’ αφήσει."
> 
> ...




Ναι, αλλά, ακόμη και έτσι να είναι, δεν θα έπρεπε o αναγνώστης να ανακαλύψει αυτό το γεγονός (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο) από μόνος του, και σε εύθετο χρόνο, χωρίς να προετοιμαστεί για αυτό;
- και κάθε κομμάτι του ποιήματος, δεν λειτουργεί σαν αυτόνομη μονάδα, και δεν σηκώνει (ή χρήζει) ξεχωριστή μετάφραση;

και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη κάποια από αυτά που επισήμανες: θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια με τα υπόλοιπα - it's a work in progress.

*And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Settled down, became all calm and glassy, (ναι, στέκεται το glassy, από μόνο του)
And like a fragrant garden, welcomed in all the stars 
*

Alternatively:
*And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Simmered down, became all calm and turned glassy,
And like a fragrant garden, welcomed in all the stars *

Ευχαριστώ, θα διαβάσω το ποίημα. :)


----------



## Theseus (Jan 14, 2018)

Ευχ και στους δυο σας. Επιτέλους γεννήθηκε το πέμπτο μας εγγονάκι. Αιφνιδίως αρχίζω ν' αισθανθώ γέρος! 
Τωρα όσον αφορά το ποίημα, η ετάφραση του Μάκριτζ δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. -Στα αγγλικα, was quieted' ομοιάζει σα 'was hushed' και μολονότι ακούγεται παθητικό, αλήθεια δεν είναι. Απλώς εννοεί 'fell still' Νομίζω, ως ο Νείκος, ότι πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε τη λεξικολογική ρίζα 'ήσυχ-' στη μεταφραση μας. Κατά συνέπεια, ας αλλάξουμε λιγάκι την υπέροχη του Πόντιου μετάφραση και γράψουμε:-

*And the sea that raged like boiling broth
Fell calm, one calm, one purity;
And, like a fragrant garden, was home to all the stars.
*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Επιτέλους γεννήθηκε το πέμπτο μας εγγονάκι.



Καλορίζικο! :)


----------



## Theseus (Jan 14, 2018)

Θεγξ για τα συγχαιρητήρια σου, καλέ μου δόκτορα. Χάρηκα που σε άκουσα μετά από τόσες βδομάδες.:)


----------



## pontios (Jan 15, 2018)

Congrats, Theseus. :up:

I’m imagining a glassy green sea; its (green) surface is likened to a (green) garden; in the case of the garden it uses its alluring/magical fragrance to welcome in all the stars - whereas the glassy sea uses its reflective nature/surface (to likewise welcome in the stars).
They roll out their respective red carpets (scent/reflectivity) to welcome in/receive the stars.

Note: there is a verb used in the original Greek version (δέχομαι ... which I think corresponds to welcome/receive/allow in).


----------



## Theseus (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, Pontios, for all your comments! I think that purity as well as reflectivity is meant by πάστρα. The word αἰθήρ in Homeric Greek means "pure, fresh air" or "clear sky". In Greek mythology, it was thought to be the pure essence that the gods breathed, filling the space where they lived, analogous to the air breathed by mortals. I also found particularly helpful the notes on the poem at http://latistor.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/blog-post_16.html. Καθαριότητα [πάστρα] with its double sense of 'purity, clarity' as in Classical Greek was used of the 'purity & clarity' of αἰθήρ (as opposed to αήρ).
The calm of the sea mentioned twice & its πάστρα, together with the simile of the garden, appeal to both sight & smell & prepare us for the appearance of the φεγγαροντυμένη-- υπέραγνη και αειπάρθενος, as it were, for later in the poem garlanded with flowers, as if for a wedding but for ever unmarried. All women in Solomos were chaste, apart from the woman of Zakinthos & none more so than the φεγγαροντυμένη. That's my tentative reading of these lines. See the notes above & Mackridge's preface. 
BTW, Roderick Beaton, not Peter Mackridge translated ο Κρητικός. Φταίω εγώ. :)
I take your point about δέχομαι. Perhaps, then, I would write 'gave home to all the stars'.


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2018)

Good points, Theseus - re: purity and clarity.
I was actually thinking of something like "shiny clean" (or similar) ...in place of glassy (or glossy) maybe.
Maybe "gleaming" ...which implies both shiny/reflective and clean?

gleaming
adjective UK ​ /ˈɡliː.mɪŋ/ US ​ /ˈɡliː.mɪŋ/
​
bright and shiny from being cleaned:


"Clean" implies "clean smelling", I suppose - so when the sea becomes dead calm and "shiny clean" it can reflect the stars above - these tiny and faint points of light, and being "clean" it conceivably gives off a welcoming fragrance, of sorts, to bring in/welcome in the stars.

I think it's important that δέχομαι/"welcomes" in, etc ..works as a verb - as in the Greek version.

And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Settled down, became all calm, and gleamed 
And like a fragrant garden, welcomed in all the stars 

or ...
And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Settled down, became all calm and shiny clean 
And like a fragrant garden, welcomed in all the stars 


I think we've passed the point of analysis paralysis - anything would be an improvement on that sorry translation.


----------



## pontios (Jan 16, 2018)

Last attempt, Theseus ... (I'm still on the computer, doing some work, and I needed a distraction/a 10 minute break).

And the sea, that raged like boiling broth,
Settled down, became all calm, and gleamed pure ..... (or "and shone pure"?) 
Like a garden, released its scent and welcomed in all the stars ... (or ..."and received all the stars"?)


----------



## Theseus (Jan 17, 2018)

And mine:-

*And the sea that raged, like boiling broth,
Fell silent, all silent, one glassy purity,
And, like a perfumed garden, took all the stars to her breast.
*
I know that your 'welcomed in' is an accurate translation but 'welcomed in all the stars' reads awkwardly in English. I like the overtones of Romanticism in Romilly Jenkins translation 'takes all the stars to her breast'. :)


----------



## pontios (Jan 18, 2018)

You've turned prose into poetry. Well done, Theseus. ;)

https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/welcome+in

Maybe "welcome in" the stars does sound odd compared to "welcome the stars in"?
On the other hand, "welcome in" the New Year sounds fine (and gets more hits than welcome "the New Year in")?

You can say the Smiths were "welcomed in" by the Franklins (into their home, let's say), can't you .. so didn't the Franklins "welcome in" the Smiths?

I think it bears further discussion ... σηκώνει κάμποση συζήτηση.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks, Pontios. 'Welcome in' is perfectly correct but I felt that 'welcomed in all the stars', if you read it out aloud, sounds a little awkward & doesn't run smoothly, because at first you don't know what to take the preposition with . 'Welcomed all the stars in', as you said is less common but more instantly intelligible. BTW, 'welcome the New Year in' or 'welcome in the New Year' are set phrases, only, I think, used in the context of the New Year.
I think the problem is that initially you think it is 'welcomed|in all the stars' & not 'welcomed *in*|all the stars. It is thus a question of smoothness. Our attempts, however, have been well worthwhile, if only to highlight the difficulties of translation.:)


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2018)

This discussion reminded me of this, Το στερνό παραμύθι, which I mistakenly remembered from school as a work by Mavilis (because it's a sonnet). Mavilis wrote Λήθη (which I also remember from school).


----------

